# Feta "melted" in brine?



## Island Creek Farm (Jun 16, 2010)

I hate that I am posting all my mistake questions here...contrary to that, all my other cheeses are working out wonderfully!

I made Feta for the first time, put it in brine, and within a week it got slimy and melted away....not enough rennet? Used Ricki Carrol's recipe, but put 1/4tsp of dried herbs in the brine


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

It's the calcium content of your brine/pickle. You need to add calcium chloride to prevent the brine from pulling calcium out of the cheese. You also need to adjust the acidity to match the acidity of the cheese. A good rule of thumb is a few tablespoons of both vinegar and calcium chloride per gallon. I have an exact brine recipe somewhere if you want

Not a rennet issue.


----------



## Island Creek Farm (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks Pav! I knew you'd know what it was! Can you PM me the brine recipe you have?


----------

